# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu Türkleri Genetik Araştırma Sonuçları

## veli

turgenetik.jpg
Anadoluda ilk buluntlar cok eskilerden basliyor. Catalhoyukte MO6500-5500 yillari arasinda. Yanliz daha yazi kesfedilmedigi icin bu donem hakkina cok bir bilgi yok. Bu insanlarin Hattilerin atalari oldugu dusunuluyor, sehirler falan Hattilerinkiyle ayni yerlerde. 

Anadoluda Erken Tunc Cagindan cok sayida kalinti bulunmus. Yillar MO 3000-2500 
Bati Anadoluda Troy 1 (MO 3000-2500) 
Troy 2 (MO2500-2000) Bunlar Asya kokenli diye biliniyor. 

Hattiler (MO 2500-2000/1700) (Asyalilar) 
Hatti-Hitit Beylikleri Donemi (MO 2100-1700) Hititler Indo European Hattileri ele gecirmisler 
Hurriler (MO 2000 civarlarinda) Guney doguda Mardin cevresindeler 
Hitit Uygarligi (MO 1660-1190) 
Mintanniler (MO 1500-1270) 
Troy 6 (MO 1800-1200) 

Anadoluda karanlik caga donus. ( Anadoluda Myken yayilisiEge gocu, Balkan Kavimlerinin Anadoluya Gocleri (MO1200-750) Hititlerin sonu, Troyun karanlik caga donusu. Sonucta adamlar Anadoluyu supurmusler. Karanlik caga donus demek Anadoluda yazinin unutulmasi anlamina geliyor. Zaten o devirlerde yazi sadece seckinler tarafindan biliniyordu. Seckinler katledilince geriye yerel koylu halk kalmis. Karanlik donem hakkinda pek bir bilgimiz yok cunku ne Anadolu halki yazi biliyor bu donemde ne de Anadoluya gelen Yunan ve Balkan kokenli halklar. Sonucta onlar da o donemlerde Anadoluya kiyasla gelismemis toplumlar. Sonunda Anadoluda yazi tekrar bulunuyor ve Kuck kralliklar donemi basliyor. 

Anadoluda Kucuk Kralliklar donemi: Gec Hititler (MO 1200-650) 
Urartular(MO 860-580) 
Phrygialilar (MO 1190) Balkan Kokenli 
Lykia Uygarligi (MO 1200-700) Guney dogulular 
Lydia Uygarligi (MO 7. YY) 
Karia Uygarligi (MO 7.YY) 

Anadoluda Helen Uygarligi (MO 1050- MS 395) 
Persler- Hunlar 
Roma Donemi 
Bizans 
Selcuklu 
Anadolu Selcuklu 
Anadolu Beylikleri donemi 
Osmanli Imparatorlugu 
Turkiye Cumhuriyeti

----------

